
OCEN: A single API to power billion loans for India - nithinkashyapn
https://the-other-side.blog/accelerating-financial-inclusion-using-ocen/
======
yashatreya
This API was made by the government or a private company ?

~~~
nithinkashyapn
The API specs were written by iSPIRT and open sourced. You can see it here -
[https://github.com/iSPIRT/lsp-lender-protocol-
specification](https://github.com/iSPIRT/lsp-lender-protocol-specification)

